# My big tank



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't posted any pics here for a while, well, I haven't been here in a while








Here is my 250g with a Flowerhorn, Dovii, Jovii (JaguarXDovii).. There is a mota in there too but I can't ever get a good pic of him.









View attachment 59370


View attachment 59371


View attachment 59372


View attachment 59373


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice!!!!

I like the tank even w/ the terra cotta pots.

The FH is very pretty. Any aggression?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

traumatic said:


> very nice!!!!
> 
> I like the tank even w/ the terra cotta pots.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. I have to have the pots, because the FH can be quite agressive when he's in a mood, and he's too big to get into them, so everyone else can have a safe place until he get's out of his mood.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...that is one good looking tank







Especially that flowerhorn looks great


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

nice..you should get some piranhas dude


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

king red belly said:


> nice..you should get some piranhas dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had 6 red bellys for 2 years and had to sell them








I'm moving out of state and they would have been too hard to transport.
I'll probably get more after I move though :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
That Tank is huge. Nice Variety of Cichlids.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome tank and set-up! Whats the size of the flowerhorn?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Awesome tank and set-up! Whats the size of the flowerhorn?
> [snapback]1003982[/snapback]​


Thanks








He's about 6 to 6.5 inches.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful set-up Daisy and Great Job


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n tank & nice fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thsoe cichlids doenst uproot your plants and pots?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks great daisy


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

nice...whats feeding time like?the tank looks pretty empty put in a pleco or a big clown loach


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> thsoe cichlids doenst uproot your plants and pots?
> [snapback]1006166[/snapback]​


Yes, they do








I have to put the plants back every day








The little bastards


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Anko said:


> nice...whats feeding time like?the tank looks pretty empty put in a pleco or a big clown loach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there really isn't much in there, but the Dovii is gonna get huge and the Jovii and FH still have growing to do. I do have a 16" pleco in there, somewhere









actually feeding time is pretty mild, Jovii likes to jump out of the water to get me though.
She's evil.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awsome setup..beautiful fish...


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

nice looking flowerhorn!!


----------

